
Chaos Computer Club hackers 'have a conscience' - zoowar
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/click_online/9393571.stm
======
eik3_de
Most of the talks on the congress were in given in english, you can browse the
schedule on <http://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/Fahrplan/> and download all
recordings
[http://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/wiki/Conference_Recording...](http://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/wiki/Conference_Recordings)

Have fun!

~~~
sp332
Some of the talks are in German and some are in English. You can tell the
language in the filename, -en- or -de-. And the talk numbers on the left of
that chart link to notes, slides, and blogs related to the talks.

~~~
eik3_de
~78% of the talks were in english.

~~~
leon_
Even though 75% of that 78% shouldn't have been held in english.

I find it admirable that the CCC wants to cater to an international audience
but for years the community has been demanding: FOR THE SAKE OF GOD please
require that the people holding english talks can actually speak english.

If you want to witness the engrish-apocalypse just watch the talk about
INDECT.

ps: <3 constanze

~~~
Derbasti
Actually, the speakers and the audience came from many different countries,
not at all limited to Germany and UK. Sure, language can be an obstacle, but
all of them were fascinated by technology and did crazy things with it. That
is what counts.

If you argue otherwise, you might be missing the point, really.

------
jasamer
Sadly, I didn't have the time to go to the congress, but I've seen their club
in Munich. Their spare-time projects impressed me quite a bit: the members
unlock the door with a digital key sent to the lock via wlan; they built that
3D-printer that can print it's own components, they have a self-written
mandelbrot-based music visualizer, a soda machine where you can pay with a
specially prepared USB-stick (anonymously, of course), computer-controlled
lights in the whole flat, and lots of other cool stuff. The members were very
nice people, too.

------
aw3c2
They call it "Chaos" in this video, but the correct short name would be "CCC".

------
TheAmazingIdiot
I guess the BBC has found, after 25+ years, what a white hat hacker is.

~~~
ZoFreX
I'm not sure why you think they didn't before... The term is in their glossary
[1]. A cursory search found the term has been in use by BBC News for at least
a decade.

[1] <http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/5400052.stm#whitehat>

